# Feeling overwhelmed



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It truly is far more difficult to find a good dog right now. Others here will have helpful suggestions;
just know that it's not you. It's the way things are at the moment.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

sunfunartist said:


> Folks here said Anais Poodle does not do health testing. Jaipur Toy Poodle I do not see on the list. I don't know if they still breed. ugh.


If you're interested in either of those breeders, definitely contact them and ask about what testing they do. I see Jaipur toys on the OFA site, but the youngest listed with results is five years old. Very recent posts on their FB page.








Jaipur Toy Poodles


Jaipur Toy Poodles, Berkeley Springs, West Virginia. 2,199 likes · 14 talking about this. http://jaipurtoypoodles.com




www.facebook.com





Anais lists the DNA testing that they do thru Embark and should be able to verify that for any breeding dogs. You can ask if they do the OFA phenotype testing also.

*Toy Minimum Testing Criteria*
prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation

*Miniature Minimum Testing Criteria*
prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation


Traveling outside preferred areas is almost necessary but I've seen more than a couple of serendipitous matches between breeder and seeker.

Contact your area Poodle Clubs. They usually have the most up to date breeder recommendations.








Virginia - The Poodle Club of America







poodleclubofamerica.org


----------

